# New "E-Course" by "Depersonalization Dude" to treat dp/dr



## Glidarn (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi. I just saw that the youtuber named: "Depersonalization Dude" posted a video about a website he has made that has a "E-Course" on it that you can buy. I myself wont buy it before ive heard some sort of legit reviews. Not sure if its bs to make money or what, but for the amount of money he wants for it, it better be very good!

Actual youtube video: "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEQrWUp4C3Y"

Website: "donewithdpd.com"

Thought id share, might be helpful to someone, even myself if someone could review and mindblow me with the hopefully amazing content!

Im really sorry if this was posted in wrong place, please move it to the right place if so, thanks!


----------



## Fenway95 (Jun 9, 2018)

There is a special place in hell for people who try and profit from this condition.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

omg not this guy again. i made a thread about one of his videos this guy is most likley a troll or had very mild dpdr dont buy into this scam.


----------



## Glidarn (Dec 9, 2016)

Fenway95 said:


> There is a special place in hell for people who try and profit from this condition.


I agree, if i knew key elements to fixing the issue i wouldnt ask for a single penny, id happily share it for free, no one is worth this condition.


----------



## Glidarn (Dec 9, 2016)

nicewon said:


> omg not this guy again. i made a thread about one of his videos this guy is most likley a troll or had very mild dpdr dont buy into this scam.


That is sad to hear, damnit. People in this state of mind are very easy to "manipulate" aswell, to take advantage of, some people are just disgusting.. Hopefully though there is something good about this, if not i hope karma gets him!


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Reads like advertising copy, complete with (likely) fake endorsements.

See also: Harris Harrington


----------



## Fenway95 (Jun 9, 2018)

There’s another guy on YouTube offerings $20 dollar Skype sessions. He’s not a doctor or anything, just some dude who claims he can help with dpdr. These people are blood suckers.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> There's another guy on YouTube offerings $20 dollar Skype sessions. He's not a doctor or anything, just some dude who claims he can help with dpdr. These people are blood suckers.


In Germany there is a guy who calls himself "ZwangsNeurotiker", who claims in his videos that everyone can easily recover from depersonalization disorder by just accepting it. He is not qualified in any way and his vidoes prove that he also did not acquire any knowledge to make up for that and generally is not very bright. After he got banned from YouTube, he put his videos on Patreon:
https://www.patreon.com/zwangsneurotiker

If you pay 2$ per month you can see all his texts and photos and for 5$ per months all his videos. He also offers to respond to facebook messages for 20$ per month and to skype for 60$ per month.

He also has a facebook group. I got banned from this group after I criticized him. In my opinion such people are a serious threat to us, because they lure the public into believing that depersonalization disorder was not a serious disorder.


----------

